# What are your thoughts on this screwdriver?



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

What are your thoughts on this screwdriver? http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-908-Twist-Screwdriver-driver/dp/B001D1DMD2 What store can I buy this in? (I prefer not to buy things online)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

pc9460 said:


> What are your thoughts on this screwdriver? http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-908-Twist-Screwdriver-driver/dp/B001D1DMD2 What store can I buy this in? (I prefer not to buy things online)


Go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a 9 in one or whatever. They are very available.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

My thoughts are you have already spent too much time thinking about it as have I. It's only a screwdriver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My thoughts are it's just another stupid multi driver, and it probably sucks just like the rest of them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> My thoughts are it's just another stupid multi driver, and it probably sucks just like the rest of them.


The only combo screwdriver worth a damn is my flat head chisel combo, all others suck for everyday use. Although being the true hypocrite that I am, I own a few but only use them when I am doing estimates and just poking around, I'll keep a 10-1 in my pocket. 

So yes it is a screwdriver in my pocket, I am not just happy to see you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have no problem using my 8-in-1 as a full times phillips, small flat, and #2 square. For a full size flat head I carry a dedicated screwdriver.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> The only combo screwdriver worth a damn is my flat head chisel combo, all others suck for everyday use. Although being the true hypocrite that I am, I own a few but only use them when I am doing estimates and just poking around, I'll keep a 10-1 in my pocket.
> 
> So yes it is a screwdriver in my pocket, I am not just happy to see you.


I don't even have a multi in my bag or on the truck. :no: All solid handle screwdrivers for me, the only thing close to a multi driver I will use is the Xcelite 99 series drivers.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

"My thoughts are" - I would recommend not twisting your nuts to begin with... unless your into that sort of thing... :blink:  in which I guess that tool would work for, although a vise is more common for that application... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> "My thoughts are" - I would recommend not twisting your nuts to begin with... unless your into that sort of thing... in which I guess that tool would work for, although a vise is more common for that application...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I don't even have a multi in my bag or on the truck. :no: All solid handle screwdrivers for me, the only thing close to a multi driver I will use it the Xcelite 99 series drivers.


I hate multi's....don't even own one.:no: If I get one for a christmas I will be trying to trade it for anything but a multi tool.:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Even more awful is the multi tip tip for the screw gun.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Even more awful is the multi tip tip for the screw gun.


 The tips always fall out of those on me.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

pc9460 said:


> What are your thoughts on this screwdriver? http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-908-Twist-Screwdriver-driver/dp/B001D1DMD2 What store can I buy this in? (I prefer not to buy things online)


 

I saw a gay guy using one once.


Not that there's anything wrong with that:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I saw a gay guy using one once.
> 
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that:whistling2:





:lol::lol:


Did he have the "orange tool vest" and the suspenders on too?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like junk to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Read the reviews:
_
Really nice tool. I can't explain why but the small diameter "squarish" handle is really comfortable. I liked it so much I'm ordering the ratcheting model. This is a well made great tool to have around. It also seems the best way to make wire nuts as tight as they should be. 

I am an Electrical Contractor and I use this screwdriver everyday. I love the grip and feel of the handle and the ease of switching bits. The wire nut twister in the handle is nice too especially when your hands are slick. The only downside is the smaller bit can fall out of the handle.

This 7-in-1 tool was received as a 5-in-1 tool. It was missing the #1 phillips-3/16" slotted bit. It's too small of an attachment to return or to complain to Amazon about. I bought this MAINLY for the twist-a-nut handle. _


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Did he have the "orange tool vest" and the suspenders on too?


 
Of course:thumbup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

In my opinion every multi-bit screwdriver is crap except for Picquic. :thumbsup:

The Twist-A-Nut handle is awesome, though. I have a conduit reamer with that feature. You really cannot get them on as consistently tight with your hands as you can with the handle. Just don't go overboard and crack the plastic.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I switched over to an overly expensive Wera multi driver.

1st week I had it I thought it might've been a mistake.

I use it all the time though, the shaft is made to detach and fit into any 1/4'' quick chuck drill so I regularly have it in my 10.8 impact. 

And since I always have it on me, I have philips 1,2 , slotted 1,2, and square 1,2 secured right in the handle in my pocket. Unlike kleins 10 in 1, the bits mechanically and magnetically snap into the tip, so you can use the #2 square in a panel and not have to worry about the bit coming out after torquing a breaker. Biggest downfall of this driver is that the collar that holds the bit in, also makes it difficult to get in tight places.

I used to be all about the multidriver, but I've slowly begun accumulating 'single function' screwdrivers.

As far as multidrivers go, though, Klein's 10 or 11 in 1 is probably the best bang for your buck.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I switched over to an overly expensive Wera multi driver.
> 
> 1st week I had it I thought it might've been a mistake.
> 
> ...


 

I wouldn't call the WERA overly expensive. I've been carrying mine for 6 months now. I would have been through AT LEAST 3 or 4, 10-n-1's by now. The bits fall out constantly. I like my WERA.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I wouldn't call the WERA overly expensive. I've been carrying mine for 6 months now. I would have been through AT LEAST 3 or 4, 10-n-1's by now. The bits fall out constantly. I like my WERA.


C'mon in _comparison_ there are few other multidrivers that cost 30+ dollars.

At least, that's what mine cost I think...

I'm not sure it was a birthday gift.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love my 10 n 1. I've about worn out the phillips tip on it and the robertson tip on the current model. I won't be without a multi screwdriver myself.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I would have been through AT LEAST 3 or 4, 10-n-1's by now.


You can buy just the bits without buying a whole new driver :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's my old thread on the Wera driver.

1st page has a video demonstration (assuming it hasn't been removed by user).

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/weras-kompact-driver-video-13365/index2/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> C'mon in _comparison_ there are few other multidrivers that cost 30+ dollars.
> 
> At least, that's what mine cost I think...
> 
> I'm not sure it was a birthday gift.


 

Yes, I paid more than 30 for mine, but it's worth every penny.:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Here's my old thread on the Wera driver.
> 
> 1st page has a video demonstration (assuming it hasn't been removed by user).
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/weras-kompact-driver-video-13365/index2/


 

That thread inspired me to buy it. And looking at the dates, I've been carrying it more than 6 months. It's pretty tough.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> In my opinion every multi-bit screwdriver is crap except for Picquic. :thumbsup:
> 
> The Twist-A-Nut handle is awesome, though. I have a conduit reamer with that feature. You really cannot get them on as consistently tight with your hands as you can with the handle. Just don't go overboard and crack the plastic.


3/16"? Who uses 3/16" these days? 1/4" is the smallest I've run across on a daily basis. It's a close race between that and 5/16". Having a 3/8" is nice, so I use Kleins 11-in-1.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 3/16"? Who uses 3/16" these days? 1/4" is the smallest I've run across on a daily basis. It's a close race between that and 5/16". Having a 3/8" is nice, so I use Kleins 11-in-1.


 

That 's one downside to the WERA. I find myself missing that 5/16 pretty often


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had them all, except the Wera. That's a tough one to swallow for the price tag, especially since no 5/16. Right now I'm using the Picquic Super 8 Plus,and I'm loving it. Full size (3in) interchangeable bits that fit into any drill and accomidate the 1/4'' chuck with no little pressure balls to keep them in place, no little stubby bits that dont fit anywhere. So far so I'm loving it, I've had it for about a month now.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 3/16"? Who uses 3/16" these days? 1/4" is the smallest I've run across on a daily basis. It's a close race between that and 5/16". Having a 3/8" is nice, so I use Kleins 11-in-1.


Only thing I use a 3/16 for is D-sub connectors, it doesn't ride in the bag though, the rest of the solid handle nut driver set does though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Even more awful is the multi tip tip for the screw gun.


 Wow I did not Know about them:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Here's my old thread on the Wera driver.
> 
> 1st page has a video demonstration (assuming it hasn't been removed by user).
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/weras-kompact-driver-video-13365/index2/



Like this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rogpjqHb8IM


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

The best one I owned was a 5/1 made by Enderes Tools that I bought close to a decade ago. Tight barrel, great fit, & tough bits; beats most solid handles. But they changed their design and the new ones suck. I'd kill to get some NOS of the originals.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

pc9460 said:


> What are your thoughts on this screwdriver? http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-35-908-Twist-Screwdriver-driver/dp/B001D1DMD2 What store can I buy this in? (I prefer not to buy things online)


Lowes sells this exact screwdriver. I happen to own two of them and I like them. It does its job it turns screws:thumbsup:


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

I actually just picked up this screwdriver to use while doing small jobs around the house or at relatives places when i don't want to lug around a bunch of tools. I really like it, the handle is comfortable and the twist a nut is a great feature. I just had one question for anyone out there who has this screwdriver also to see if they knew what the two holes on each side were for on the handle of the screwdriver right above the shaft. Haven't been able to figure that out yet.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Mintz said:


> I actually just picked up this screwdriver to use while doing small jobs around the house or at relatives places when i don't want to lug around a bunch of tools. I really like it, the handle is comfortable and the twist a nut is a great feature. I just had one question for anyone out there who has this screwdriver also to see if they knew what the two holes on each side were for on the handle of the screwdriver right above the shaft. Haven't been able to figure that out yet.


 
Surely you're not speaking of the key holes, .......are you???? Sorry, never seen one personally.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mintz said:


> I actually just picked up this screwdriver to use while doing small jobs around the house or at relatives places when i don't want to lug around a bunch of tools. I really like it, the handle is comfortable and the twist a nut is a great feature. I just had one question for anyone out there who has this screwdriver also to see if they knew what the two holes on each side were for on the handle of the screwdriver right above the shaft. Haven't been able to figure that out yet.


 

The holes are to bend loops on the end of your wire for devicing.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The holes are to bend loops on the end of your wire for devicing.


 
Thanks, where are the holes? I couldn't see then from an enlargened image.


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok thanks buddy :thumbsup:...thats what my best guess was for them but wasn't exactly sure, havent seen them on a screwdriver before. i usually just use my wire stripper to make my button hooks, i'll have to try it out and see how it works.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The holes are to bend loops on the end of your wire for devicing.


 
Honestly, just honestly, WTH uses holes in tools like that to loop wire anyway? Honestly? When I was younger and dumber I bought these, ohhh yeah boy, I was going to be pretty alright:













I was going to be the purtiest looper. You stoopid SOG:no: Used 'em a handful of times. They set me back about $45 I believe. Stoopid B*st*rd


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Honestly, just honestly, WTH uses holes in tools like that to loop wire anyway? Honestly? When I was younger and dumber I bought these, ohhh yeah boy, I was going to be pretty alright:
> 
> I was going to be the purtiest looper. You stoopid SOG:no: Used 'em a handful of times. They set me back about $45 I believe. Stoopid B*st*rd


Geeky, single, loser. I use what ever pliers I have at the moment, linemans, dikes, needle nose (regular ones not your geek rounded ones) or my strippers.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Geeky, single, loser. I use what ever pliers I have at the moment, linemans, dikes, needle nose (regular ones not your geek rounded ones) or my strippers.


 
Only from you J:whistling2: If they included a 10-16awg stipper, I would use them all the time, but not to dig out for just a simple loop

Not complaining. At least you are off the B4T's case...........


Maybe you missed my point. IDK,........


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Maybe you missed my point. IDK,........


No I got the point, you blew 45 bucks on a pliers you never use and are telling the rest of us not to do that :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Geeky, single, loser. .


Yes... did anybody call me??
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> No I got the point, you blew 45 bucks on a pliers you never use and are telling the rest of us not to do that :laughing:


 
My ultimate question was who used tooling holes to make loops?


I am partial to these now, and have been for quite some time:

















Go ahead J, pick 'em apart


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> My ultimate question was who used tooling holes to make loops?


IDK, not me I just use the jaws of the pliers or strippers then squeeze the loop closed after I wrap it around the terminal with the jaws again. 




76nemo said:


> Go ahead J, pick 'em apart


Why would I hate on Xcelite tools, they are one of my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> IDK, not me I just use the jaws of the pliers or strippers then squeeze the loop closed after I wrap it around the terminal with the jaws again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You are going to agree with me???? You wrap the same way I do?????

Holy schmoles J:laughing: JK. Thought you might knock the use of a multi-tool. I have Kleins version as well, they just don't seem as hardened:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> You are going to agree with me???? You wrap the same way I do?????
> 
> Holy schmoles J:laughing: JK. Thought you might knock the use of a multi-tool. I have Kleins version as well, they just don't seem as hardened:no:


Nope I have one of those too, I use it for cutting screws mostly though. I use Ideal Reflex strippers or my lineman's for stripping and a Klein sta kon pliers for crimping.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Nope I have one of those too, I use it for cutting screws mostly though. I use Ideal Reflex strippers or my lineman's for stripping and a Klein sta kon pliers for crimping.


 
I personally refuse to use linesmans to strip, and that's a larger debate. The Ideal Reflex's are nice, but I think Kleins are more comfortable. Same shape, different grips.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I personally refuse to use linesmans to strip, and that's a larger debate.


Maybe we should start a poll thread about this debate.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Maybe we should start a poll thread about this debate.


 
I've worked with quite a few guys that said "to h*ll" with a tool pouch, I can do whatever I need with my linesman and a 6-1."

Whatever, I am ol' school, and set in my ways, but that's just beyond stubborn. I won't call it ignorant, but I will call it far too stubborn.


EDIT: I forgot the knife, they always throw that in...............


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> My ultimate question was who used tooling holes to make loops?
> 
> 
> I am partial to these now, and have been for quite some time:
> ...


I have the Klein version. I don't use the crimpers on them though, I use sta-kon pliers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

There handy to have on a site visit for an estimate or something, but when your in the trenches they dont hold up to well. They all eventually get sloppy and the bits get a tendancy to pop out with the screw.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Honestly, just honestly, WTH uses holes in tools like that to loop wire anyway? Honestly?





76nemo said:


> My ultimate question was who used tooling holes to make loops?


Is someone who says they use them going to get slammed here? FWIW, I use the loop holes in my strippers to loop wire.

I make up boxes on the rough, including strip, loop (for devices with screws that don't have back-wire clamps), fold, stuff. On trim I hook the wire over the screw, stick the flatblade screwdriver between the side of the loop and the device to act as a wedge, use the wire as a lever to wrap itself around the screw, then tighten down. Or start from the other side and twist the screwdriver to bend the free end of the loop around.

I've already got the stripper out to make up the box so I'm gonna loop it while I'm there and only carry a screwdriver on trim.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> IDK, not me I just use the jaws of the pliers or strippers then squeeze the loop closed after I wrap it around the terminal with the jaws again. :thumbsup:


If you do this, you belong to a group of people I rant about when ever I come across this practice. I hate finding the solid conductor completely encircling the terminal screw! When did they stop teaching 2/3 wrap on screw terminals?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Not complaining. At least you are off the B4T's case...........


He is like dog chit stuck in the thread of my sneaker.. I can't see it, but the smell is defiantly there..  :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The screwdriver is only as good as the hand using it.. :thumbsup:

So it has a magnetic tip.. .. if you are using brass or SS screws, only your skills will get the screw threaded in the hole without cross threading or dropping the screw in a pile of grass


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

amptech said:


> If you do this, you belong to a group of people I rant about when ever I come across this practice. I hate finding the solid conductor completely encircling the terminal screw! When did they stop teaching 2/3 wrap on screw terminals?


I don't wrap all the way around, depending on what I used to form the loop it may be a little bigger than I like so I squeeze it a little. Here is how I usually roll.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> He is like dog chit stuck in the thread of my sneaker.. I can't see it, but the smell is defiantly there..


Thanks hack boy. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

amptech said:


> If you do this, you belong to a group of people I rant about when ever I come across this practice. I hate finding the solid conductor completely encircling the terminal screw! When did they stop teaching 2/3 wrap on screw terminals?


Sometimes tightening the screw pulls the copper conductor tighter around the screw.

Just loosen the screw.. pull on the loop and it should spread enough to pass by the center threaded stud


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Just loosen the screw.. pull on the loop and it should spread enough to pass by the center threaded stud


I don't even waste time taking loops off, I just take my dikes and nip them off and start fresh.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Thanks hack boy. :laughing:



_"The ramblings of B4T are now conveniently available on your iPhone." _

Speaking of thanks.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I don't even waste time taking loops off, I just take my dikes and nip them off and start fresh.


Try it without using another tool.. good to develop these skills now..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Try it without using another tool.. good to develop these skills now..


I can strip and loop with my dikes too :shifty:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I can strip and loop with my dikes too :shifty:


 ohhh.............congrats. hahaha:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I can strip and loop with my dikes too :shifty:


The point is your screwdriver is already in your hand.. I don't like wasted moves while using hand tools.. 

Robots never have wasted moves.. we should be just as good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

etb said:


> Is someone who says they use them going to get slammed here? FWIW, I use the loop holes in my strippers to loop wire.
> 
> I make up boxes on the rough, including strip, loop (for devices with screws that don't have back-wire clamps), fold, stuff. On trim I hook the wire over the screw, stick the flatblade screwdriver between the side of the loop and the device to act as a wedge, use the wire as a lever to wrap itself around the screw, then tighten down. Or start from the other side and twist the screwdriver to bend the free end of the loop around.
> 
> I've already got the stripper out to make up the box so I'm gonna loop it while I'm there and only carry a screwdriver on trim.


 


No Sir, I have never bashed anyone personally. Just curious who actually did that. You spoke up and that makes one for starters. Larson will use his linesman to pinch and strip. Neither one I said was wrong, I said I am simply not used to it, or wouldn't do it,......strip with the wrong tool that is. Using the hook hole in a certain tool to make loops, no Sir, never seen it done.

Larson and others pinching/cutting by feel, just doesn't sway with me. I'm not ranting about it, it's pretty clear Larson knows what he's doing. Now please forgive me because of my memory, but someone just replied that they don't like a full wrap, like it could be a nuisance in rework. I am all for full wrap, they can bash me.

It's to each their own. If I bash anyone, it's clearly myself........."The Big Dummy"


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

amptech said:


> If you do this, you belong to a group of people I rant about when ever I come across this practice. I hate finding the solid conductor completely encircling the terminal screw! When did they stop teaching 2/3 wrap on screw terminals?


 


Thank you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

etb said:


> Is someone who says they use them going to get slammed here? FWIW, I use the loop holes in my strippers to loop wire.


Never worry about what others here are going to say the way you do your work.

Everybody has their own style.. the idea here is to listen to others and if you can improve on something, that is a good thing.

Getting slammed here means nothing in the real world..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> ...it's pretty clear Larson knows what he's doing...


I happen to have inside information to the contrary. :laughing:

Take this for a whirl, one side was done with a pair of strippers (cause a pair is better than one right?), the other with lineman's. Bet you can't tell which is which.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Thank you.


I love personal opinions, that's what makes forums so nice. I know what is tought, but I still squeeze and end the wrap. Is it better? I didn't say that. Do I do it,........."Yes Sir",.....guilty.

Guilty as charged man.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Larson's right, this may be a different thread on practices.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I love personal opinions, that's what makes forums so nice. I know what is tought, but I still squeeze and end the wrap. Is it better? I didn't say that. Do I do it,........."Yes Sir",.....guilty.
> 
> Guilty as charged man.


 

Re - device an 8,000 sq ft house one time, behind somebody that did it your way, and you'll stop it immediately.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use these for stripping wires.. from #22 - #6 without adjusting a thing


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Re - device an 8,000 sq ft house one time, behind somebody that did it your way, and you'll stop it immediately.


 
Please partner, please reitterate. I'm not really involved in resi..


Can you please just give me one instance where a full wrap costed you big time on multiple devices when you could've just popped a term off with a screwdriver?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I happen to have inside information to the contrary. :laughing:
> 
> Take this for a whirl, one side was done with a pair of strippers (cause a pair is better than one right?), the other with lineman's. Bet you can't tell which is which.


 
Show me 10,000+ splices in that fashion, and maybe I'll have a dispute. With that little picture there J, you leave me with no conclusion whatsoever. It's clear you can do your job, and it can be done well in that fashion. I am NOT in question JLarson's work. I am questioning many others in the field.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Show me 10,000+ splices in that fashion, and maybe I'll have a dispute. With that little picture there J, you leave me with no conclusion whatsoever. It's clear you can do your job, and it can be done well in that fashion. I am NOT in question JLarson's work. I am questioning many others in the field.


I know. I'm messing with a new-to-me camera and really just wanted to take the macro settings for a spin hence the picture :laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Take gear and feeders into the realm, do you paint them after they are torqued, or do you just leave a business card? Come on J, you had it exactly right,.......it's all practice. No debating that.........

Close the loop,.....frig it,...........paint it........... who does that?

It's all just practice and ethic.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I happen to have inside information to the contrary. :laughing:
> 
> Take this for a whirl, one side was done with a pair of strippers (cause a pair is better than one right?), the other with lineman's. Bet you can't tell which is which.


 The left hand side was done with strippers and the right hand side with linemans. What do I win? :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> The left hand side was done with strippers and the right hand side with linemans. What do I win?


That picture as a desk top. :laughing:


----------

